# Putting a voice to the body



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

I recently came across a stash of photos of naked females that it seems my man has been building on (and hiding) for a while - well over 14 000 of the little suckers.

Anyhow....I haven't told him that I found them yet because their discovery brought up a whole lot of issues for me that I feel I need to get sorted in my own head first - I want to be able to discuss it from a place of reason not emotional reaction.

They are almost all amateur taken photos and vary in their level of explicity - a lot of them are kind of spycam type pics, where the women aren't aware that they've had their photos taken. 

Then there are the ones of women posing in sexually explicit ways that ex-bf's have uploaded on to the net (as a get back I guess).

Anyhow - I have a personal issue with the sexualisation and objectification of the female body (long story, which I won't go into here). I was thinking about how (most) of the women in the photos had no say about where these photos have ended up - they have no voice. The images of their bodies are being used to bring someone sexual excitement and nothing more - all they are to the viewers are t*ts & c*#nts.

I thought some more about it and came up with the idea of giving these ladies a voice by way of adding thought bubbles to the photos in my man's stash. 

For instance.....what would an 20yo woman (who was happily sunbaking naked at a nudist beach) say if she opened her eyes and saw an overweight 50yo man with a hard on, standing over her, staring at her breasts and vulva? I can't say for certain in every case but I'm pretty sure in most cases it wouldn't be "Give it to me baby".

So I was wondering if anyone had any ideas of what I might put in some of the thought bubbles. The kind of things you, your daughter, mother, sister, aunt or neice might say if you discovered someone perving at you while you were enjoying your nakedness or a sexually intimate moment with your partner.

PS....I probably won't ever show him the photos I alter, I'll do it to the copies I have made. It's more about my own healing than shoving anything in his face.


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Feb 13, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Feb 13, 2011)

How about, "daddy? Oops, sorry sir" 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

CarolinaGirl said:


> How about, "daddy? Oops, sorry sir"


I'll keep that one in mind for when I go through the pics from the incest site


----------



## thecatwho (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not great at captioning photos but here's a few possibilities...

"Ewwwww. Seriously? You're repulsive."

"Do you think your mom will hang THIS on the refrigerator?"

"You might want to stick to some Betty Boop comics - more in line with your maturity level."

"I hope you got a good look because extracting that camera from your a*# when I get through with you might be a bit distracting."

"Crawl back into your coffin you vampiric parasite before the sunlight reduces you to dust."


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

maybe a simple "Jeez, you're a pervert!" or "Is this the only way you can see a naked woman?" 

That's what I'd go with.


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

thecatwho said:


> I'm not great at captioning photos but here's a few possibilities...


I'd say you've done well! Thank you 

A few I've come up with....

"You might want it...but you can't have it grandad"

"Hey....aren't you Rebecca's Dad? Wow, how surprised is she gonna be when I tell her you're here!"

"Move aside creep....you're blocking my sunshine"

"Oh god....another one....is there no where safe for a woman to go and get an all over tan without having to worry about some old guy perving and getting a softie"

"Hey - I know you....you work at the same place my Dad does! I don't think he's going to be too happy about this"

"Hey - I know you....I work with your Missus....does she know you come to places like this to look at all the naked women?"


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

atruckersgirl said:


> maybe a simple "Jeez, you're a pervert!" or "Is this the only way you can see a naked woman?"
> 
> That's what I'd go with.


....love it! 

It's actually not as easy coming up with things to say as I thought it might be.


----------

